# MAXNC



## Cuzzun_itt (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Gang, I'm looking into a small bench top mill. Has anyone had any experience with MAXNC.

The web site has some interesting info but seems some what limited. I need to do 3-D so I want
to run standard G-code.

Thanks in advance,
ITT


----------

